# Looking to sub



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

I am lookinf to keep 2 trucks busy this season if anyone needs a sub, one V Blade one straight Blade. Looking to work around Muskegon Area (County)


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

BUMP
Anyone need help around Muskegon?


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Quailty if your out here, what happened to you? i had called you back on that Friday and the girl said you were in a meeting, so i left her the message of my agenda, then i never heard back from you, did i say something to offend you, i just thought it was a bit odd you never responded, i know we are all busy but its been over a week now.
Just checking.
Thanks for your time

Bruce


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

*West MUSKEGON MI*

Anyone need a sub? F350 9'2" Vee, anther with a 7'6, straight.......


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Throw a dog a bone!


----------

